# New Merlin



## tuxbailey (Jul 24, 2009)

First post here. I just acquired this beauty last Friday. 

Really got lucky, 2005 Extralight with Chorus 10s and proton wheelset for $1,500.

I can't wait for the road to be cleared so I can try it out


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful bike, and a bargain to boot. Not a bad combination. Ride it and enjoy (probably) the last bike you will need to buy (notice I said need).


----------



## tuxbailey (Jul 24, 2009)

foggypeake said:


> Beautiful bike, and a bargain to boot. Not a bad combination. Ride it and enjoy (probably) the last bike you will need to buy (notice I said need).


I hope I can ride it soon, after the white stuff are gone in MD, which will be a while. Oh well, gives me time to get pedals, fit the bike, etc.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Like you, I am suffering in the snow in MD, eagerly awaiting another 10-15"! Looks like another session on the trainer followed by an "upper body workout" shoveling snow.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

That's what I love about Ti. That frame is eggzactly the same as my 2009 Xtralight.

You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## tuxbailey (Jul 24, 2009)

wasserbox said:


> That's what I love about Ti. That frame is eggzactly the same as my 2009 Xtralight.
> 
> You're going to LOVE it.


Thanks! There are like 3 ft of snow piled around here. It hurts so much that I can't ride the bike yet. All I can do is just go downstairs and check on the bike...

I think the geometry is a little different from 2005 to 2009 but the look should still be the same.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

that's a GREAT price. Very nice.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Great bike at a great price! Congrats. Almost identical to my own 2009 build. Let us know of your ride impressions later in the season. Which fork does the frame have?


----------



## tuxbailey (Jul 24, 2009)

stelvio1925 said:


> Great bike at a great price! Congrats. Almost identical to my own 2009 build. Let us know of your ride impressions later in the season. Which fork does the frame have?


Thanks (and to CoLike20 as well.) I am not sure what fork it has. It is Merlin factory branded but I think it is Reynold form I have read...

I went out a few times already and I love it. I am faster too. But it probably has to do with weight loss and increase fitness from last year; and we know it is not about the bike  But it is definitely easier to climb and it is soooo smooth on the road, bumps or not; just like butter.

However, I can't deny that the joy it provides is significantly more than my previous bike. Placebo effect is powerful.

I have made some upgrade already, including a Thomson Elite seat post, Look Keo Carbon and I am waiting for a Fizik Arione.


----------



## tuxbailey (Jul 24, 2009)

*Updated Picture*

After 9 months of ownership, the bike has been changed a bit.


----------

